# Need wiring diagram



## baldy347 (Oct 4, 2009)

for a Bolens 900.
newbie here on dial-up;spend more time waiting for Googleads[every page]than for page to load from site[21.6kbps]
many thanks in advance,
baldy347


----------



## bambislayer (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you find one?


----------



## baldy347 (Oct 4, 2009)

for Bolens 900

not as of yet and need one for a 1050 now also.
many thanks,baldy347


----------



## bambislayer (Feb 20, 2010)

This should help with the 1050,page 7 or 8,i think.

http://www.sonnysbolens.com/manuals/images/tubeframe/1050.pdf


----------



## baldy347 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Many thanks for the file, now if only the weather will co- operate for a day or two.
Thanks again,baldy347


----------



## DanielpCrawford (Aug 19, 2011)

anyone know how to wire an alternator to an International 404, it was my Pops tractor and he had a generator on it but got told to switch to alternator and I have no idea how to??


----------

